# Scam or Not?? - Hobie Kayak Ebay



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

When i first saw this i was amazed, i wanted to but it straight away, but then thought, hmm he hasn't sold anything / hes got no feedback & why is it so cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... %3AIT&rd=1

And if it is all legit, i will only be paying $225 to buy and ship it to Aus.

But i am almost completely convinced that it is a scam, get my money and run.

What do you guys think?

p.s if it's not a scam, then the kayaks mine :twisted:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

It would be difficult to track someone in china if its a fraud. If its legit its the deal of the century. Usually if its too good to be true its too good to....
I notice theres no COD either. The comment that they are smuggled is extremely suspicious.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

All the best with your bidding :wink:


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

well well well, what a surprise.
i messaged him and asked him is it possible for an australian buyer to bid on it, within about 30 seconds of my message his reply was:

Item: Hobie Mirage Outback SUV Kayak - Golden Papaya (190007039526) 
This message was sent while the listing was active. 
gaoagwerhg is the seller.

yes ,and you can pay with paypal.thanks

Then i thought how about i question him, to see whats really going on, the question was: hi, why are you selling the kayak so cheap, these kayaks are worth over $1000 AU.

his reply:

Item: Hobie Mirage Outback SUV Kayak - Golden Papaya (190007039526) 
This message was sent while the listing was active. 
gaoagwerhg is the seller.

they are smuggled ,thanks

I've reported it to ebay, aswell as hobie, just trying to do all i can!!

thanks


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Good work Vuki

How dumb can they be to actually tell you that though?


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

I think common sense says to stay away from this one.
In any case under Payment Meahods Accepted it reads:
"There are no available payment methods in your country. Please do not bid on this item."
Well spotted Vuki.


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

yer i know, it was pretty stupid for him to tell me there smuggled. 
Blean, how much did you pay for your outback


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

vuki said:


> yer i know, it was pretty stupid for him to tell me there smuggled.
> Blean, how much did you pay for your outback


Vuki, I am paying $2578, inc. frieght and insurance to Hobart, but if I was in Melbourne I would be paying $2280. That little bit of water makes a huge difference in prices on everything.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

Vuki,thats a hard decision mate, good luck with it.
can't belive he said he smuggled it :shock:


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, nah no way im buying it


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vuki, yeah dodgy as mate, I buy heaps of things from hong kong because I get it so cheep but havn't seen somthing like that before
what does RMB stand for?


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

thats just the chinese dollar, Ren-min-bi


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh yeah don't know why I didn't think of that


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, if someone's not willing to do COD on big items you have to know something's wrong.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vuki, do you know much about paypal.
I think there is something called PayPal Buyer Protection so if it never turned up you would be refunded.
sam


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

I have freinds with some really nice cars and who belong to car clubs. About once a month someones car will be found for sale on ebay ridiculously cheap the problem is they aren't selling it!! These people get photos from peoples personal sites about their cars and then make it as if they own them and are selling them. I wouldn't bid on the yak at all. There is no way that it would actually make it to you.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Been watching the kayak auction and can you believe some guy in Italy actually bought it!! :shock: 
What's more amazing is the seller is now auctioning 3 more.
Have to keep an eye on this to see how it all ends. If the items are indeed smuggled Hobie U.S. are yet to get involved. Should be interesting.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

outerlimit said:


> Been watching the kayak auction and can you believe some guy in Italy actually bought it!! :shock:
> What's more amazing is the seller is now auctioning 3 more.
> Have to keep an eye on this to see how it all ends. If the items are indeed smuggled Hobie U.S. are yet to get involved. Should be interesting.


Geez, Anyone buys that deserves a headbutt!


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

There was a similar listing earlier today for a Mirage Tandem but it disappeared before the auction ended. :?


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

yep, the guy from italy won it, i cant believe he bidded on it. The mirage tandem was listed at the same time as this one was. Maybe its the same guy, or maybe they were in it together. I've emailed Hobie U.S, but they are yet to reply.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

Since Hobie Aus covers all of SE Asia, the South Pacific,Australia and NZ, Hobie USA did forward emails that you guys sent.

We are working on this and the less is said here in an "open forum" the better.

Thanks for all the emails.

Cheers

Steve Fields
Managing Director
Hobie Cat Company - Australasia PL


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I was done in by a someone in Canberra with the same expereince rating ie "Zero." He disappeared after the auction, but I wasn't out of pocket, just out of patience. :x

I wouldn't send any $$ to anyone with that low an EBAY rating in Australia not to speak of China. I wonder if the italian buyer was a scam too to try and convince people it's legit.

(Guess I'm a skeptic) 

Eric


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Well here's the latest. 
After selling 6 Outback's, 5 of them to Australian buyers, for a total price of AU $2019 it appears Sammy the Muggler has deregistered himself from Ebay
One buyer's out of pocket $1374.
Can't say I'm shocked by the outcome. It's just a pity the buyers didn't see it coming. The dark side of the internet rearing its ugly head again. I wonder if Paypal will reimburse them?

Good case of Buyer Beware.

Sorry to add to the thread Hobie Aus but people need to be aware of these scams.


----------

